

Massive Fire Engulfs Mexican Oil Rig, 4 Dead - wicker
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/04/01/world/americas/ap-lt-mexico-oil-platform-fire.html

======
wicker
There's an alternate article at Boing Boing that has photos and appears to be
more actively covering the ongoing story:
[http://boingboing.net/2015/04/01/explosion-oil-spill-and-
fir...](http://boingboing.net/2015/04/01/explosion-oil-spill-and-fire.html)

